
The £7,500 dress that does not exist - fredley
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49794403
======
ben509
> "It's definitely very expensive, but it's also like an investment," Mr Ma
> says.

This is a case study in post-purchase rationalizing.

------
hnhg
This headline is so infuriatingly misleading. They didn't spend the money on
the dress, they bought the image. The BBC should be above this clickbait.

~~~
radarsat1
What's the difference?

~~~
LeonM
The difference is that the headline is designed to sound mysterious. It
triggers your curiosity on which the article may be about. Was it a scam? Was
the dress made out of some magic material that disappears after time? Is it
even a real dress? You'll need to read the whole article to figure out what it
was actually about.

If the title was something like 'Investor pays 7500 for clothing image', you
wouldn't have to read the article.

This is known as clickbait and it is essentially 99% of marketing nowadays.

~~~
jvagner
..and news headline writing, I’d say.

------
new_here
The Empress’ New Clothes

------
Nelkins
Interestingly enough, this is a pretty valid use for blockchain: tracking
ownership of digital goods and giving scarcity and authenticity to items for
which the marginal cost to copy is essentially zero.

Another example: [https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/01/23/much-pepe-
sce...](https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/01/23/much-pepe-scenes-first-
rare-digital-art-auction/)

Shocking that a purely digital Pepe trading card sold for nearly $40k USD
(bought in PepeCash, of course).

Here's the company mentioned in the article:
[https://www.rareart.io/](https://www.rareart.io/)

------
noodlesUK
What is actually being bought here? Is it a plan for a piece of clothing? Is
it just a digital photograph? I’m confused.

Edit: oh it’s a dress that’s photoshopped onto someone

------
knorthfield
This is literally the plot to the Emperors New Clothes

------
CriticalCathed
It's a bit like Second Life but for Normies, no? I can't help but think that
this is not going to be very popular -- the one off ten thousand dollar
digital clothing. Though perhaps there's a large opportunity for programs that
can easily paper-doll you with designer clothing for much smaller fees.

~~~
JetSpiegel
Snow Crash for Clothes.

Pay pennies for the Barbie/Ken models, pay through the nose for bespoke status
symbols.

